# Ο μεταφραστής που έγινε εκατομμυριούχος



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Είναι τριάντα πέντε χρονών και αυτοδημιούργητος εκατομμυριούχος — ο επιχειρηματικός του όμιλος έχει κύκλο εργασιών διακόσια εκατομμύρια δολάρια τον χρόνο, και στις δραστηριότητές του περιλαμβάνονται ένας τηλεοπτικός σταθμός (ο δεύτερος σε μέγεθος στη χώρα του), μια αεροπορική εταιρία χαμηλού κόστους, καθώς επίσης και εταιρίες εφοδιαστικής και κατασκευών. Από πέρυσι είναι μάλιστα και πρόεδρος της Ολυμπιακής Επιτροπής της χώρας του.

Κι όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν με τη μετάφραση. :)

Ο Φαχίμ Χασίμι γεννήθηκε στην Καμπούλ κι ήταν αρχικά δάσκαλος αγγλικών. Στα είκοσι πέντε του το μόνο που είχε ήταν ένα ποδήλατο — αλλά τότε (είμαστε στο 2005) ήρθαν στο Αφγανιστάν στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις Αμερικανών και Βρετανών, και χρειάζονταν μεταφραστές. Κι ο Φαχίμ ήταν ένας απ' τους πρώτους που προσλήφθηκαν, καθώς λίγοι Αφγανοί γνώριζαν αγγλικά. Χρησιμοποιώντας το επιχειρηματικό του δαιμόνιο, έβλεπε τι είχαν ανάγκη — αλλά δεν έφτανε μόνον αυτό· φρόντιζε να βρίσκει τρόπους για το πώς να καλύπτει αυτές τις ανάγκες, και γνώριζε πώς να συντάσσει σωστές προσφορές. Η πρώτη παραγγελία που πήρε ήταν μια σύμβαση προμήθειας σεντονιών ύψους 600$· σήμερα το παρατσούκλι του είναι «the 9/11 millionaire». Και επανεπενδύει όλα του τα κέρδη στην ίδια του τη χώρα, την οποία οι πολύ πλούσιοι Αφγανοί την αποφεύγουν (προτιμώντας να πηγαίνουν τις δουλειές τους στο Ντουμπάι, όπου φημολογείται πως έχουν βρει σπίτι κάπου 20 δις δολάρια Αφγανών), έχοντας επιστρέψει έτσι στην οικονομία της χώρας του περίπου 15 εκατ. δολάρια κι έχοντας δημιουργήσει κατά δήλωσή του κάπου πέντε χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-32008567


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 26, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Χρησιμοποιώντας το επιχειρηματικό του δαιμόνιο, έβλεπε τι είχαν ανάγκη — αλλά δεν έφτανε μόνον αυτό· φρόντιζε να βρίσκει τρόπους για το πώς να καλύπτει αυτές τις ανάγκες, και γνώριζε πώς να συντάσσει σωστές προσφορές.


Εμ αυτό είναι το κλειδί.

Με αυτό, γίνεσαι εκατομμυριούχος. Χωρίς αυτό, γιοκ.

Όσο για το αντικείμενο, είτε μετάφραση, είτε παραμάνες, το ίδιο είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2015)

Φυσικά και αυτό είναι το κλειδί — γι' αυτό άλλωστε και δεν έγιναν εκατομμυριούχοι όλοι οι μεταφραστές που απασχολήθηκαν απ' τις συμμαχικές δυνάμεις. (Αρκετοί επεδίωξαν να πάνε στις ΗΠΑ, φοβούμενοι και ταλιμπανικά αντίποινα στους ίδιους ή τις οικογένειές τους.) Η απαρχή όμως έγινε σε κάθε περίπτωση από τη μετάφραση — κι η ιστορία μού θύμισε εκείνη την παλιά με τον μεταφραστή και τα κρυμμένα κλοπιμαία. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 26, 2015)

Zazula said:


> η ιστορία μού θύμισε εκείνη την παλιά με τον μεταφραστή και τα κλεμμένα κλοπιμαία. :)


Έχει και κλοπιμαία που δεν είναι κλεμμένα;  Άντε πες την ιστορία τώρα!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2015)

Κλεμμένα έγραψα; Κρυμμένα εννοούσα!


----------

